# FS: Plant PKG Staurogyne,reineckii,clover ... GONE TO APRIL'S



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

For pickup only, will not break package's up, send me a PM if you are interested!

Package $30 each I have two available that include:
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia) 1 bunch (7 stems)
Hydrocotyle verticillata 1 bunch (20+ stems)
Marsilea hirsuta (aquatic four leaf clover ) 2 pots
Samolus valerandi 1 bunch (5 stems)
Staurogyne sp. 1 bunch (6 stems)
Nymphaea zenkeri (Tiger Lotus) 1 Med
Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar" 1 - 5" plantlet

For plant care and information see the Tropica website, you will find all of the plants there except the Kleiner Bar Sword.

PICS:
1=Staurogyne sp, 2=Hydrocotyle verticillata, 3=Nymphaea zenkeri (Tiger Lotus)









1=Samolus valerandi, 2=Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)









1 pot of Marsilea hirsuta (aquatic four leaf clover )









2 Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar" plant-lets 









Front view


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

If anyone buys this package, I'd like to buy a stem or two of Staurogyne sp. from you. Just putting it out there.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can deliver to Surrey I'd buy package 2 off of you.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry for pickup only!


----------

